# LOADED Betta Thread *long backstory* *heavy photo*



## AlphaBeta (Jan 16, 2015)

Why hello everyone! I have recently…rescued, I suppose...a CrownTailed Betta. He was 3/4 dead in the little store cup and I couldn't bear to leave him so I walked out of Meijer last night with a pathetic looking fish, cheap pellets, fake plastic plants, a filter that didn't work, and I was still trying to figure out a tank my mom would let me use to house him… I named him Alpha in hopes that a strong name would make for a strong fish (plus I love puns, hence the Username).  Anyways… He is currently in a 2 gallon tank with a heater and a filter. I will attach pictures of him, his new home, and all of his belonging. 

Now, before you see the pictures- I know I need to get him some silk plants, but he's never even remotely close to the plants yet and he could use a bigger tank, or so I've been told. I'm also trying my best to get his water temperature to 80*, but the heater isn't the quickest thing in the world. Just please let me just explain the story…

"In a place far, far away…" whoops! Wrong film roll  haha

Okay, So you got the whole Meijer story, and I wasn't a full member on here yet so I went to my trusty guinea pig forum because they always have very knowledgeable and well rounded people there so I figured I'd get some help. I have come to the conclusion that he has swim-bladder or some form of intestinal issue, since he doesn't ever go any deeper then 4 inches at most and when he tried he just floats back upward. I was informed by 5-6 different people that I should feed him peas, or that I really shouldn't. There is also another person who insists that it's pointless for me to have a filter in this tank because its so small(which I do understand to a point), while others say its necessary. 

I don't know what to believe and we do have a 5 gallon tank, but it's 'too much of a hassle to clean and its obnoxious looking' according to my mom and step-dad. So far I have spent close to $70 on this fish and before we checked out my mom turned to me and said "You realize you're spending this much for a $5 fish, right?" I told her I knew what I was doing and that I wanted to at least try and help, and if not help then gain some level of education in the manners of daily fish care. 

Okay, here is Alpha and his tank and everything else. His gills have like a very metallic and scaly look- not sure if thats normal or some form of disease. He also has these black marks on him- they look like scars but I'm not sure. Oh, and his Dorsal fin is always flopping over to one side or another and dragging him with- so he has to spurt forward to stay kinda centered. In the very last picture you can see how he is kind of 'S' shaped and that his dorsal fin tugs him to a particular side- any tips on helping that?








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

This was his tank last night. I have taken out 1/2 the rocks and added the heater and filter, which is like 5-6 pictures upwards. It's the one with all the bubbles.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AlphaBeta (Jan 16, 2015)

I had a long talk with my mom this evening an she said that I could move him to the 5 gallon tank tomorrow. Super happy!


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

the black scars may be ammonia burns...but Congrats!!!!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Tanks under 5 gallons are really hard to keep "cycled" but, IMO, any filter is better than no filter. Consider this the beginning of a life-long pastime.


----------



## TheAmazingChese (Jan 20, 2015)

I knew I wasn't the only one who did this! I did this also for the longest time, and I have to add.. If you don't medicate and stay on to of PERFECT parameters, its bye-bye fishy. From what I saw, looks like the poor boy has velvet, hasn't eaten in weeks and severe ammonia burns on his gills. Meaning he is only alive because he's an anabantid. And fungus, it seems too. I don't know if you're still following this post. but congrats on your new betta!


----------

